# Mark Smith



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Who is with me when i say we should give this fella a massive thanks on his post to send him on his way.

It feels to me like a great player leaving a football team to another across the water.

You will miss them, dont really hear alot about them, but you know they are just doing great.

Please give a big thanks to Mark and his amazing give aways his pure selflessness and his ability to make a friend or two without trying. When he replies i want everyone to put a thanks on his post.....

Cheers Mate


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

I'm with you buddy. I don't know the man personally but I don't think I need to. what he has done on here is evidence enough of what a stand up guy he is. I have no idea what his new venture is but wish him all the best.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> Who is with me when i say we should give this fella a massive thanks on his post to send him on his way.
> 
> It feels to me like a great player leaving a football team to another across the water.
> 
> ...


Crikey, thanks mate, dont know what to say to that.

I really appreciate it mate, and its really nice to hear that people like yourself likes my posts that I have done in the past.

Thanks mate. Like I said on another thread, it means alot to hear that from someone who must have been very highly considered for Member of the Year 2012, as you are a top man in my book.

Thanks mate


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

All the best Mark and a Great guy and will be certainly missed on here ! Wish you all the best in the future !


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok , what have I missed , Mark ... where ya going bud


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

willwad82 said:


> When he replies i want everyone to put a thanks on his post.....
> 
> Cheers Mate


Done


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> Ok , what have I missed , Mark ... where ya going bud


Getting out of the Detailing game now mate, due to a number of reasons really, but the main one being that my partner Maria and myself are setting up a little online sublimation printing / gift shop.

We have wanted to do it for years and due to a slight health issue making it harder for me to leave the house to carry on valeting, we have decided to go for it.

Will be fun.

But although I wont get on here very much, I will still be popping back every now and then to see how the world of making cars look good is going :thumb:


----------



## tichy (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't know mark but he seems a great guy from what he posts on hear. If only there were more people like him the world would be a much better place. Good luck and fun and games in your new venture mate, hope it all goes well for you.

Ps don't be a stranger, don't forget to pop on here once in a while.


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Your a top guy Mark - don't be to much of a stranger!


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> Getting out of the Detailing game now mate, due to a number of reasons really, but the main one being that my partner Maria and myself are setting up a little online sublimation printing / gift shop.
> 
> We have wanted to do it for years and due to a health issue making it harder and harder for me to carry on valeting, we have decided to go for it.
> 
> ...


Have only been a member for just over a month so don't really know you at all, but best of luck for your new adventure.

Guessing not but will your printing business be doing anything in the way of wedding invitations etc, missus might be interested if so.

Good luck
John


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Mark is a great guy, I wish you all the best with your new business.

Hope to see you about on here from time to time.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Getting out of the Detailing game now mate, due to a number of reasons really, but the main one being that my partner Maria and myself are setting up a little online sublimation printing / gift shop.
> 
> We have wanted to do it for years and due to a health issue making it harder and harder for me to carry on valeting, we have decided to go for it.
> 
> ...


Guess I missed the legendary Mark Smith sales thread then:doublesho

All the best Mark , hope everything works out well for you and Maria:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> Guess I missed the legendary Mark Smith sales thread then:doublesho
> 
> All the best Mark , hope everything works out well for you and Maria:thumb:


Yeah, sorry mate, I sold most of it to a friend of mine who is going to start valeting as a part time money earner, and the sales thread of what was left was on a few days ago and everything has sold. I have still kept enough stuff back though to look after my little Cougar.

But I am going to have another final sort out hopefully tomorrow if I get time and pop a last "giveaway" thread on here, so keep your eyes open for it mate


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

May I just say its been a pleasure to know you and deal with you MARK . You are a true gent and wish you all the very very best in whatever you succeed in . GOOD LUCK


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Bloody hell mate you will give your right arm away


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> Bloody hell mate you will give your right arm away


LOL

Just think it will make a nice way of "getting rid" of the remainder of my unwanted / un-needed collection 

I still have all my Gliptone & Autoglym stuff which I will keep for my own cars, but I have so much more than I need for just the Cougar and my little van. ( I bought a little Vauxhall Combo Van a few weeks ago after I sold my big Mazda Van, as I only wanted a little van for doing events, shows and Car Boot Sales


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

When he replies i want everyone to put a thanks on his post.....



Farquhar said:


> Done


+1 Also done. :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Good luck in your new venture Mark, I normally lurk behind the shadows but have always seen what you have done for others and have to say you are a legend and a lot of people have benefited from your good will.

All the best mate :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Best of luck Mark, will have to meet up soon and share a beer somehwhere.
PM me when you are up and running and have a bit of time on your hands.

Kev


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

spursfan said:


> Best of luck Mark, will have to meet up soon and share a beer somehwhere.
> PM me when you are up and running and have a bit of time on your hands.
> 
> Kev


For sure mate, it would be great to finally meet up for a pint or two, especially as you are so close to me - we have probably bumped into each other in Wycombe at some point and not even realised it !! LOL !!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> For sure mate, it would be great to finally meet up for a pint or two, especially as you are so close to me - we have probably bumped into each other in Wycombe at some point and not even realised it !! LOL !!


Pretty sure i saw you in Asda's once, i was driving out as i recall and glimpsed you briefly:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

spursfan said:


> Pretty sure i saw you in Asda's once, i was driving out as i recall and glimpsed you briefly:thumb:


LOL - You have an advantage over me there then, as your avatar pic is too small for me to see what you look like !!! :lol:

We will have to all meet for a pint or two, as there are a fair few of us in Wycombe - Zetec Al, Magpie ( the georgeous Dawn ), Ben and us, as well as some others too I am sure


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> LOL - You have an advantage over me there then, as your avatar pic is too small for me to see what you look like !!! :lol:
> 
> We will have to all meet for a pint or two, as there are a fair few of us in Wycombe - Zetec Al, Magpie ( the georgeous Dawn ), Ben and us, as well as some others too I am sure


Sounds good to me, a meet would be great, there's a few good pubs round here and a few of us in Wycombe:thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Mark,

I had the pleasure of meeting you at an AB training day last year, you're as sound as a pound, and twice as honest :thumb: You deserve the very best of luck fella  Don't be a stranger whatever happens :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

nick.s said:


> Mark,
> 
> I had the pleasure of meeting you at an AB training day last year, you're as sound as a pound, and twice as honest :thumb: You deserve the very best of luck fella  Don't be a stranger whatever happens :thumb:


Thanks Nick mate

That training day at Autobrite was a fantastic day, not only because I got my Cougar cleaned for me by everyone, but it was brilliant to get some proper training and meeting you, Mark Moss and everyone else


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

Although my join date is nearly 3 years ago I've only been active for a few months. I recall some threads where Mark was giving things away for nothing to 'newbies' with low post counts to get them going. Seemed like a genuinely nice guy. Only recently realised he was a 'member of the year' also, and a worthy one from what I can gather :thumb:
His last few threads seem to reinforce these impressions. Selling things at bargain prices, and again doing 'giveaways'. 
All the best for your future ventures with the better half Mark.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Daffyplum said:


> Although my join date is nearly 3 years ago I've only been active for a few months.* I recall some threads where Mark was giving things away for nothing to 'newbies' with low post counts to get them going. *Seemed like a genuinely nice guy. Only recently realised he was a 'member of the year' also, and a worthy one from what I can gather :thumb:
> His last few threads seem to reinforce these impressions. Selling things at bargain prices, and again doing 'giveaways'.
> All the best for your future ventures with the better half Mark.


Thanks mate.

I forgot about that, I cant even remember who I gave it to in the end, but hopefully they made good use of the stuff


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks Nick mate
> 
> That training day at Autobrite was a fantastic day, not only because I got my Cougar cleaned for me by everyone, but it was brilliant to get some proper training and meeting you, Mark Moss and everyone else


I'm not to far from you Mark, I live in Twyford. Thinking of going to the AB training day. Wold you say it's worth the journey?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Daffyplum said:


> I'm not to far from you Mark, I live in Twyford. Thinking of going to the AB training day. Wold you say it's worth the journey?


Yes mate, a BIG YES, no matter if you are a total new starter or you have been cleaning cars for years, its worth every penny and every mile driven.

It was a great day, Mark Moss ( Mr.Autobrite ), Clive and Stephen were top "trainers" and everyone I met there that day were top people.

I enjoyed the day so much that I was half tempted to do the next one the following month, just so that I could go again !

:thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Is he finally going?? thank grief for that, shut the door on the way out will you Mark, cheers!! 

HAAAAAAAAAAA Only joking big fella. Im sure your adventure will work out fine for you both, thanks for all the business and for putting your faith in the Gliptone car care products, told you they work 
I can honestly say, its been a real pleasure chatting with you Mark, you are one of the good guys. No doubt our paths will cross again,:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

kasman said:


> Is he finally going?? thank grief for that, shut the door on the way out will you Mark, cheers!!
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAA Only joking big fella. Im sure your adventure will work out fine for you both, thanks for all the business and for putting your faith in the Gliptone car care products, told you they work
> I can honestly say, its been a real pleasure chatting with you Mark, you are one of the good guys. No doubt our paths will cross again,:thumb:


:lol::lol::lol:

Cheers mate, yep, you were right, the Gliptone stuff was just too good for me to put down - my new little van is wearing the Paste Wax as we speak


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I've already wished Mark well on other threads - really mean it mate. Also, just wanted to put everyone else and the Admins on notice - don't put me forward as member of the year!! Mark's getting out of the detailing game and the 2012 winner is missing in action!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

wylie coyote said:


> I've already wished Mark well on other threads - really mean it mate. Also, just wanted to put everyone else and the Admins on notice - don't put me forward as member of the year!! Mark's getting out of the detailing game and the 2012 winner is missing in action!


:lol::lol::lol:

It has to be said, this forum has, without doubt, got the best Admins & Mods of any forum anywhere. They do such a hard job, looking after such a huge forum, but they not only do it briliantly but they also do it perfectly 

Big Thanks to the Chief, Admins and Mods for making me feel so welcome on this great forum


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Good luck buddy in your new adventure there hope it works out for you both 

Dont forget to come on here and let us know how the business goes for you.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Mark is a all time DW good guy and I have had many a chat with him and dealings aswell and have never had a problem. Mark even helped me out BIG TIME Last Year for which I am very gratefull. His posts will be missed as will the banter as he never said anything negative and always helped when ever he could.
As I have said in other posts, I wish you Mark and your partner the very best of luck in your joint venture and hope all goes to plan. But if it doesnt you know where we are mate, the door is always open :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> Mark is a all time DW good guy and I have had many a chat with him and dealings aswell and have never had a problem. Mark even helped me out BIG TIME Last Year for which I am very gratefull. His posts will be missed as will the banter as he never said anything negative and always helped when ever he could.
> As I have said in other posts, I wish you Mark and your partner the very best of luck in your joint venture and hope all goes to plan. But if it doesnt you know where we are mate, the door is always open :thumb:


Cheers mate - shame we live so far away from each other as I would of loved to of been able to buy you a pint or six :thumb:

Really appreciate all the chats we have had in the past, and the wee thing I did to help you out was nothing compared to how such a great member like yourself deserved mate :thumb:


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Helped me out on more than one occasion, proper genuine good guy. Best of luck in your new ventures.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Mk3Brick said:


> Helped me out on more than one occasion, proper genuine good guy. Best of luck in your new ventures.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks Nick mate
> 
> That training day at Autobrite was a fantastic day, not only because I got my Cougar cleaned for me by everyone, but it was brilliant to get some proper training and meeting you, Mark Moss and everyone else


I'll 2nd that. I did most of the work on your car that day whilst the others watched:lol: Hope you've kept it like it left there:thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

The most generous and nicest person I've come across on a forum.

Always seems to help and has given so much to the community of DW world 

Good luck with your future career change and I'm sure you'll get a lot of customers from here use your services.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Without doubt one of the most helpful and generous members I've come across in my time on DW

Good luck with your new venture, and don't forget your way here


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

have said it already on another thread, but i will say it again... Thanks Mark, your contribution to this forum will not be forgotten any time soon. Good luck in the future!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, really means alot and I really appreciate it.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck for the future Mark, I hope everything works out for you, if anyone deserves it you do :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

In the last thread where Mark was giving yet more product away, someone joked he would never be rich....

Thing is, he already is...... just maybe not in terms of money!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

organisys said:


> In the last thread where Mark was giving yet more product away, someone joked he would never be rich....
> 
> Thing is, he already is...... just maybe not in terms of money!


Thanks mate, that is a perfect sum up of how I feel. Really appreciate that.

:thumb:


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Enjoy your new venture Mark all the best ! :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

kevoque said:


> Enjoy your new venture Mark all the best ! :thumb:


Thanks mate. Exciting day today in "Day 5" of the new venture today as we got our first big multiple order - 25 T-Shirts for a Stag Night Party, with a retail value of £224.75, so I am well happy with a start like that 

Great fun 

Thanks Mate


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

kevoque said:


> Enjoy your new venture Mark all the best ! :thumb:


New venture? I thought he cleaned cars before :tumbleweed:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

nichol4s said:


> New venture? I thought he cleaned cars before :tumbleweed:


are you always this slow :lol::lol::lol: your only 3 months behind everyone else:doublesho

happy new year mate


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> are you always this slow :lol::lol::lol: your only 3 months behind everyone else:doublesho
> 
> happy new year mate


You mean everyone knows :doublesho:lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

nichol4s said:


> You mean everyone knows :doublesho:lol:


yea a man has to do what a man has to do to bring the money in and put food on the table and a roof over his familys head, if Mark has gone back to valeting then good on him, Pride pays no bill, good on you Mark :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> are you always this slow :lol::lol::lol: your only 3 months behind everyone else:doublesho
> 
> happy new year mate


So does Mark not sell his own branded detailing products anymore??
I must be even further behind than you nick  I can't keep up with You Mark
I'm only asking because I had some QD from his new range, and I was wondering how it was all going


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Steve8182 said:


> So does Mark not sell his own branded detailing products anymore??
> I must be even further behind than you nick  I can't keep up with You Mark
> I'm only asking because I had some QD from his new range, and I was wondering how it was all going


If he had paid his fees I think he may have sold more, but guessing by his recent sales thread it was carchem rebranded!

CM your right pride doesn't pay the bills.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> If he had paid his fees I think he may have sold more, but guessing by his recent sales thread it was carchem rebranded!
> 
> CM your right pride doesn't pay the bills.


Oh. I thought Mark said or implied he had his own chemist to create a range unique to his brand. Makes more sense that its a rebranded product, what with the costs of creating something from scratch. 
So I take it Mark is no longer selling his own branded products anymore


----------

